# Heifer found herself in some deep trouble.



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

This little heifer found herself in some deep trouble. She found a sinkhole that was about three feet deep. Dad knew that hole was there and was going to dump some rocks in there, and just happened to look down there beforehand. After getting out it did not take long before she went up on the hill to find her mother.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

glad you found her and got her out safely. Those little calves can get themselves into the weridest spots sometimes.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Man talk about being at the right place at the right time.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

A few weeks ago I had a 150# dumb calf get it's head hung in between the pivot post & frame on the RH side of squeeze chute where side will open to allow downed animal to get out of chute. From the condition of the soil it had been stuck for several hrs. After I got my nephew to free it it went straight to his mother & started nursing.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

She went up on the hill where all the cows were, found her mother. The ole cow didn't seem like she wanted to let her suck, kept trying to kick her off, but she latched onto that tit for dear life. She most likely did not smell right; that mud she was in was a bit on the stinky side. Everything seems to be good this morning; she is still pretty muddy.


----------

